# Free permission for coyote



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

If you want permission for an area with yotes pm me. Grand Rapids area.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

There are just so many coyotes around that you can`t give hunting spots away.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Wolverick said:


> There are just so many coyotes around that you can`t give hunting spots away.


Unless it means other trapping too


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm interested


----------

